# Would anyone like to share their experience of being pregnant with type 1 diabetes?



## MeGee (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a medical student at Warwick University. Currently I'm writing a dissertation on pregnancy in women with type 1 diabetes. For this dissertation I need to interview 3 women who are pregnant, or have recently been pregnant with type 1 diabetes.
The aim of the interview is to get an idea of how diabetes has affected your life, in particular pre conception and during the pregnancy. I imagine an interview will take approx. 30 minutes, covering some medical details, but focussing largely on your experience of the pregnancy. 

If anyone is able to help me out, preferably to meet up in the Birmingham/Coventry area, or to discuss your experience over the internet, then please get in contact via this thread.

Additionally, if you'd like more information, or have questions about my dissertation, then please get in touch.

Thanks, Mary Gee


----------



## Northerner (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Mary, do you have ethics commitee approval to seek candidates for your research?


----------



## allisonb (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Mary.  I'd be happy to discuss my pregnancies with you.  I have type 1 diabetes and have four children, 2 were born prior to me being diagnosed and 2 after diagnosis.  I'm in Sheffield though, and if I'm not at work usually have all four kids with me so meeting in Birmingham or Coventry would be difficult, happy to be interviewed online though.

Allison


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Mary: me too, but am also in Sheffield! Don't know AlisonB. Am available most days as on mat leave at mo: 1st baby type 1 for 2 years. Am on hol this week

Maybe by phone or online next week?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 22, 2011)

Interesting ... because I understand that there is a specific protocol at Warwick Uni Med School regarding ANY research that involves Diabetes. 

I thought that included such things as dissertations as well as 'pukka' research projects involving funding and all that jazz.  In which case one would have thought that Alan would have received a response by now?

I also know that had Mary approached the Diabetes User Group at the Med School, she would have found members of that group  who if they were not eligible to participate themselves, would certainly know people - locally! - who could .........


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 26, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Interesting ... because I understand that there is a specific protocol at Warwick Uni Med School regarding ANY research that involves Diabetes.
> 
> I thought that included such things as dissertations as well as 'pukka' research projects involving funding and all that jazz.  In which case one would have thought that Alan would have received a response by now?
> 
> I also know that had Mary approached the Diabetes User Group at the Med School, she would have found members of that group  who if they were not eligible to participate themselves, would certainly know people - locally! - who could .........



It is also strange that the user does not want others to PM them, considering that they are asking us whether we want to participate in something that would benefit them/their dissertation!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

Haven't heard anything back yet.


----------

